# I am confused with a Rock Pigeon



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

أHi
I've a problem 
today
There is a rock pigeon always enters my racing pigeons loft whenever I try to push it away outside the loft it backs again
I'm afraid to convey that my birds get infect 
I am confused what to do


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

This is not uncommon, Mahmoud. A Feral will often observe the rather cushy life of domestics/racings and decide that he/she wants "in". Could also eb a sexual attraction to one of yours (?)

I am not a loftkeeper, but am hoping some other people with similar experiences can chime in with suggestions. In the meantime, I would suggest you keep doing what you are doing...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I would quarantine it and then let it stay. But that's just me  I have a feral that has trained out to 30 miles with my birds and keeps coming home. She's earned her place! She just randomly showed up and hasn't left since.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I love that, a feral pigeon that becomes a racer. What a story.


----------



## shibu (Sep 11, 2011)

Try to trap it and get rid of it,frd.... Ur pigeon loft's health,disciple u maintain in ur loft will b spoiled.... For example, that rock pigeon wil eat wherever it finds food... if u keep that someday it will fly to some other fancier's loft for food with ur pigeons....


----------

